# Anaheim ABT's



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

The local store had some lousy looking jalapenos but some great looking Anaheim peppers,so Anaheim it is for my ABT fix. Here's the basic fixings.













P1010048.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Mixing up the artery hardening cheeses and slapping these babies together. Two halves of a lil smoky and 1 half a slice of bacon per pepper will do the trick.













P1010049.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016





  













P1010050.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Here they are ready for some alder chips for 2 hours and another 45 minutes  with no smoke at 225*. Finished product was delicious with a cold one !













P1010051.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016





  













P1010053.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 3, 2016






Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Those peppers are great,we like them because they are milder.I like the idea of just laying the Bacon on top.Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice!

Never thought to try Anaheim's!

Next time I will!

Thanks for the idea!








   Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2016)

Great looking ABTs! Found the exact opposite in our store the other day. Was looking for Anaheim peppers but the liked horrible and the jalapeños looked great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks awesome CM !   Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 3, 2016)

Those ABTs look awesome.













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 28, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice lookin' turds!


----------



## b-one (Apr 3, 2016)

I could eat a few of those! Nice smoke!Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2016)

Anaheims are a great substitute for jalapenos--Miss Linda doesn't do hot very well (actually not at all).  But if I use anaheims.................

I do like the idea of just laying the bacon on top--I'll be trying that one.

Gary


----------

